# Thoughbook CF-30 strange boot timeouts



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

I have successfully installed Freebsd 13.0 on old CF-30 Panasonic Thoughbook. Basically, it works, but the boot process is very slow due to some device not being responsive:


```
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
Root mount waiting for: CAM
...
```


At some point the device times out:

```
...
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): Retrying command, 0 more tries remain
Root mount waiting for: CAM
...
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Root mount waiting for: CAM
...
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): Retrying command, 0 more tries remain
Root mount waiting for: CAM
...
```

And then it gives up after which the boot process continues normally:

```
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SQ500S37240G SBFKB1D1> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B77835FD58D
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ses0: ada0,pass1 in 'Slot 00', SATA Slot: scbus1 target 0
cd0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
da0: <ST325031 8AS > Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number 99B988888888
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
...
```

I need help debugging this issue:
1) I don't know how to check which device is that (aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0)
2) Perhaps there is a way to disable the device

I'm attaching dmesg / pciconf / kldstat to this post


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

You don't have any USB devices attached except keyboard or mouse?
Is ACPI enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Keyboard, internal mouse, external mouse and external USB hard drive. My bad. I should have presented the information with minimal possible amount of devices. I will do that tomorrow.

But I'm not hoping someone could figure out the problem just looking at the dmesg output. What I'm asking is an advice on how to debug such problems, for example, how to relate the device path "aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0" to some real /dev entry.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

I have a slow external USB drive and in put /boot/loader.conf

```
hw.usb.no_boot_wait="1"  # DO NOT WAIT FOR USB DEVICES FOR ROOT (/) FILESYSTEM
```

camcontrol devlist show the devices which can be interesting to know. It is listed without /dev prefix.

```
camcontrol devlist
```


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

sure,

```
# camcontrol devlist
<MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,cd0)
<KINGSTON SQ500S37240G SBFKB1D1>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada0)
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001>   at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ses0)
```

That `AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001` bothers me a bit, but it supposed to provide information on sensors/battery level.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Perhaps `ata2` in `aprobe0:ata2:0:1:0` points to  `pass2` in `at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ses0)` ?


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Well, I could rule it out by building custom kernel with no `ses` module.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Hm. There should be an easier way:
`hint.ata.2.disabled="1"`
let me try that.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

In loader.conf

```
ahci_load="YES"
```
Because some ati/sata support ahci.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Hm. The `hint.ata.2.disabled="1"` worked like charm! And, guess what ?

```
# camcontrol devlist
<KINGSTON SQ500S37240G SBFKB1D1>   at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001>   at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ses0)
```
That "enclosure" device is gone! Which means I was, perhaps, right when I said that `ata2` points to `pass2`.

Now. I only have to figure out which bits and pieces were disabled with that `ses0`...

Hey!!! the xfce battey manager applet suddenly starts working (it was failing before). Hm... Hm.... I wonder what that `ses0` device was for, but turning it off brought me some good.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

> ahci_load="YES"
hm. Good point. Let me re-enable the dreadful `ses0` and try again.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh, wait, no...

```
# kldload ahci
kldload: can't load ahci: module already loaded or in kernel
```
So it was there all time long.

Well. I feel like that monkey from Futurama when it had his magic hat destroyed: kinda happy.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

These are the known ata/sata chipsets,

```
Acard:          ATP850P, ATP860A, ATP860R, ATP865A, ATP865R.
     ALI:            M5228, M5229, M5281, M5283, M5287, M5288, M5289.
     AMD:            AMD756, AMD766, AMD768, AMD8111, CS5536.
     ATI:            IXP200, IXP300, IXP400, IXP600, IXP700, IXP800.
     CMD:            CMD646, CMD646U2, CMD648, CMD649.
     Cypress:        Cypress 82C693.
     Cyrix:          Cyrix 5530.
     HighPoint:      HPT302, HPT366, HPT368, HPT370, HPT371, HPT372, HPT372N,
                     HPT374.
     Intel:          6300ESB, 31244, PIIX, PIIX3, PIIX4, ESB2, ICH, ICH0,
                     ICH2, ICH3, ICH4, ICH5, ICH6, ICH7, ICH8, ICH9, ICH10,
                     SCH, PCH.
     ITE:            IT8211F, IT8212F, IT8213F.
     JMicron:        JMB360, JMB361, JMB363, JMB365, JMB366, JMB368.
     Marvell         88SE6101, 88SE6102, 88SE6111, 88SE6121, 88SE6141,
                     88SE6145.
     National:       SC1100.
     NetCell:        NC3000, NC5000.
     nVidia:         nForce, nForce2, nForce2 MCP, nForce3, nForce3 MCP,
                     nForce3 Pro, nForce4, MCP51, MCP55, MCP61, MCP65, MCP67,
                     MCP73, MCP77, MCP79, MCP89.
     Promise:        PDC20246, PDC20262, PDC20263, PDC20265, PDC20267,
                     PDC20268, PDC20269, PDC20270, PDC20271, PDC20275,
                     PDC20276, PDC20277, PDC20318, PDC20319, PDC20371,
                     PDC20375, PDC20376, PDC20377, PDC20378, PDC20379,
                     PDC20571, PDC20575, PDC20579, PDC20580, PDC20617,
                     PDC20618, PDC20619, PDC20620, PDC20621, PDC20622,
                     PDC40518, PDC40519, PDC40718, PDC40719.
     ServerWorks:    HT1000, ROSB4, CSB5, CSB6, K2, Frodo4, Frodo8.
     Silicon Image:  SiI0680, SiI3112, SiI3114, SiI3512.
     SiS:            SIS180, SIS181, SIS182, SIS5513, SIS530, SIS540, SIS550,
                     SIS620, SIS630, SIS630S, SIS633, SIS635, SIS730, SIS733,
                     SIS735, SIS745, SIS961, SIS962, SIS963, SIS964, SIS965.
     VIA:            VT6410, VT6420, VT6421, VT82C586, VT82C586B, VT82C596,
                     VT82C596B, VT82C686, VT82C686A, VT82C686B, VT8231,
                     VT8233, VT8233A, VT8233C, VT8235, VT8237, VT8237A,
                     VT8237S, VT8251, CX700, VX800, VX855, VX900.
```
If your's is in this list the kernel should detect it. If not probing can take time.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

I am too tired at this point, but I will find out what chipset this `AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001` device is built on. It seems to be pretty ... common on servers.


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm re-reading the thread and I see that I've missed the question:
`Is ACPI enabled in the BIOS?`.

Yes, it IS enabled in BIOS and I can `# acpiconf -s 3` successfully.....


----------



## borisman (Jun 25, 2021)

....Aaaand even return back from S3 state, as this post proves.


----------

